# Can a dog get a stomach bug from humans?



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been sick all day with a stomach flu/bug/food poisoning. Whatever it is, but when I went to put Chase's harness on to take him out, I puked on him. I know it was gross, but I had no warning really. The act of bending over was enough, I guess. So I washed him off (and the harness). But I am hoping he won't get sick from licking the little bit he did before I got him washed off. Does anyone know if human illness are communicable to dogs?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Generally speaking, I'm not completely sure but I don't think most common disease strains pass easily from animals to humans or vice versa. The ones that do pass along different species seems to be the more serious diseases and are more rare.

I can say I've never gotten my dog sick even though he spend most of his time in bed with me when I do get sick. I've been very sick before from the flu or whatnot and my dog was the only one keeping me company. I want to say you don't have to worry about it. I've never puked on my dog before though (can't say the same for the other way around...)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is just one small article on Zoonotics and transmission from human to dog .... dog to human .... http://www.therapydogs.com/PDF/Zoonotics.pdf


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay. So he should be safe. I feel really bad still that I puked on him. Like I was abusive or something. He didn't even seem fazed. He was all like, "Cool liquid treat." I had to grab his face and his tongue was still trying to get to his back. Then after I washed him off with the hose, he rolled in dirt and got muddy and I gave up. I just dropped his leash and walked away. He followed me into the backyard, and I closed the gate and left him out there while I went inside and cleaned the floor. I don't even know why in my sick delirium I felt the need to do leash training in my pajamas while sick.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon!  .... and Yuk!!! .... I can just picture it now. Poor you and poor dog!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

As I imagine it, dog:
"oh boy oh boy, play time"
"Ooooo treats too, yay!!!"
"Oh and it smell so nice"
"Hey you why aren't you letting me eat my treat >:["
"Don't wash that off, I like the smell"
"grrr fine I'll just go put on some mud cologne"


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

jenneses said:


> I have been sick all day with a stomach flu/bug/food poisoning. Whatever it is, but when I went to put Chase's harness on to take him out, I puked on him. I know it was gross, but I had no warning really. The act of bending over was enough, I guess. So I washed him off (and the harness). But I am hoping he won't get sick from licking the little bit he did before I got him washed off. Does anyone know if human illness are communicable to dogs?



There was just an article on the internet headlines that my DH was reading tonight that said dogs can catch the flu from people.
http://www.pawnation.com/2012/10/05...-grid7|main5|dl8|sec3_lnk3&pLid=216146#page=1


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> There was just an article on the internet headlines that my DH was reading tonight that said dogs can catch the flu from people.
> http://www.pawnation.com/2012/10/05...-grid7|main5|dl8|sec3_lnk3&pLid=216146#page=1


That is interesting. I suppose it does make sense that a mutated strain that passed from pigs to people can jump to other species of animals. While I'm inclined to say 1 dog in a year isn't a big concern in terms of numbers, it's still a concern on a personal level. I suppose I would definitely avoid my dog now if I had swine flu.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> There was just an article on the internet headlines that my DH was reading tonight that said dogs can catch the flu from people.
> http://www.pawnation.com/2012/10/05...-grid7|main5|dl8|sec3_lnk3&pLid=216146#page=1


Thank you for this information.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

jenneses said:


> Okay. So he should be safe. .


It really depends on what "bug" it is you have. Salmonella, one of the common bacterial causes of food poisonong, can be easily transmitted from humans to dogs and vice versa, depending on the specific strain. Some are more zoonetic that others. 

Norovirus, one of the most common causes of viral food poison, is also easily transmissible from humans to dogs (and other animals) and vice versa. 

Generally speaking, if you - or your dog - is sick, it's important to follow general sick-room procedures - especially hand washing and isolation of eating/drinking utensils. 

Puking on your dog is certainly NOT a good thing to do:nono:


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the good news was that it wasn't a bug or food poisoning. Apparently it was the start of my menstrual cycle. Usually the nausea/diarrhea happens three days in, but this time it was the day before the cycle. The bad news, it was the start of my menstrual cycle and I'm already puking. So I'm not worried about passing it on to my male dog, lol. I went out and bought bagels, bananas and aleve. This is what I'll probably be living on for the next 5 days.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

jenneses said:


> Does anyone know if human illness are communicable to dogs?


I am suffering from male pattern baldness...
My Rottie likes to lick my head.

I hope this baldness is not contagiouse..


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

jenneses said:


> Well the good news was that it wasn't a bug or food poisoning. Apparently it was the start of my menstrual cycle. Usually the nausea/diarrhea happens three days in, but this time it was the day before the cycle. The bad news, it was the start of my menstrual cycle and I'm already puking. So I'm not worried about passing it on to my male dog, lol. I went out and bought bagels, bananas and aleve. This is what I'll probably be living on for the next 5 days.


If you do pass it to your dog, call the news!

Much sympathies to you. I have bad periods, but not puking on my dog bad.

ETA: Pinkeye is highly contagious between dogs and humans. Just so you know.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>>I am suffering from male pattern baldness...
>>>My Rottie likes to lick my head.

me, too....

It may be causal


----------

